# PubMed- The microbiota-gut-brain axis in functional gastrointestinal disorders.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*The microbiota-gut-brain axis in functional gastrointestinal disorders.*

Gut Microbes. 2014 Jun 12;5(3)

Authors: De Palma G, Collins SM, Bercik P

Abstract
Functional gastrointestinal disorders (FGIDs) are highly prevalent and pose a significant burden on health care and society, and impact patients' quality of life. FGIDs comprise a heterogeneous group of disorders, with unclear underlying pathophysiology. They are considered to result from the interaction of altered gut physiology and psychological factors via the gut-brain axis, where brain and gut symptoms are reciprocally influencing each other's expression. Intestinal microbiota, as a part of the gut-brain axis, plays a central role in FGIDs. Patients with Irritable Bowel Syndrome, a prototype of FGIDs, display altered composition of the gut microbiota compared with healthy controls and benefit, at the gastrointestinal and psychological levels, from the use of probiotics and antibiotics. This review aims to recapitulate the available literature on FGIDs and microbiota-gut-brain axis.

PMID: 24921926 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

